# NORCAR's schedule for 11-18, 19, & 20



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

We are adding a practice night the 18th (Friday from 5pm till 10pm. 
A 10.00 fee for the evening.

Saturday the 19th is a standard club race. Doors open 9am and racing at 1pm

Sunday the 20th will be open practice from 9am till 5pm.
A 10.00 fee for the day.

We will not be open during the week next week


----------

